# Excuses for School, and friends



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I know school is starting back up for a lot of people so I thought it would be a good time to start up a board of excuses to get out of class, and meeting friends and more because your stomach is really bad without explaining the whole history of stomach problems to the person. Any Ideas?


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i never really used excuses it better for ya if you just tell the truth you have bit of an upset stomach or bad cramps, making excuses up will make it worst for ya cos it'll get the point where people wont believe you and you wont get a single bit of sympathy, its always best to just be straight with everyone no matter how embarrasing you think it might be you'll be surprised on how many people will understand


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I've tried but it doesn't work with certain people. They think you're sick and stay away from you for a week. SO, I thought we could think up some that aren't major but are some so you don't sound sick or anything. IBS is too hard to explain when you need to run to the loo really quick.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Twinks is right. I went all through middle and high school making up excuses and everyone thought I was some kind of maniac hypochondriac/compulsive school skipper. I made up about every excuse in the book. After about 5 years, I finally fessed up to my closest friends. They all had the same thing to say: "Ohhh, so THAT's it! Well, that I understand, it's better than what you've been telling me."Just tell people you've got a digestive condition, whenever you eat basically anything it makes you sick, and there's really nothing you can do to make it better, your doctor's keeping an eye on you but there is no magic pill to make it go away (that's the question I always get..why can't they just make it go away...well i'd like to know the same thing!!) And just tell your teachers/friends this ahead of time so you don't have to explain anything when you're running out of class.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

hay smiley, i understand what your saying, i went through sixth form making excuses to my friends. This kinda came to a head when i found out they thought i was just ignoring them, so i confided in a close friend. and your right some people dont understand she certainly didnt, but every other person since then has.Personally i think friends thatll ignore you and be nasty to you for being ill arent friends at all. Just tell them straight, just say you havent been very well, details arent necessary if you dont want to. Like gracefullygassy id definately tell the teachers, makes life a hell of a lot easier!Take care xxx


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im always making up excuses for not being able to go to my mates house and things but they are getting bored.


----------



## 22476 (Aug 30, 2005)

When it all comes down to it your gonna have to tell the truth. If your friends are real friends they won't care and they'll do whatever to help you out. The only person i ever told was my old boyfriend. We were real close and it took me a long time but he accepted me any way.


----------



## 19302 (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah my best friend knows, i don't really use the bathroom that much,its just the pain is soo server. My friend goes "toughin up! you can handle it". No actually i tryd. Im a hypocondreact


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

i tell my close friends some are very understanding and some arent as much but they all try my school knows and for the friends who dont know i usally just say somethink very vauge like i have stomach problems and most of the time they are ok with that


----------



## 13585 (Sep 23, 2005)

As a senior in HS, I'm not afraid to tell close friends what's wrong with me. Teachers know, because I've been absent. I'm also not afraid to tell anyone else that's even the least bit curious- IBS is horrible but I'm not going to let it control my life.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

i've just started a new college so none of my potential new friends know yet, and i suppose it'll be a bit of an awkward situation explaining but i usually just leave it at "i have food intolerances that make me feel sick" i leave out the embarassing bowel part of it.however if i'm staying at peoples houses for dinner (which i haven't done in over a year, and my best friend has been great about it) then i do normally just decline, not that i get that many offers anymore.


----------



## 13559 (Oct 15, 2005)

i cant even sleep oover at peoples houses anymore. i always get sick and i dont have much of a life. i barely do anything in fer of getting sick. but my friends ( the few i have ) really understand when i miss time and stuff so people are ok with it if u just tell the straight up.


----------

